# Petition! - Take 2 minutes to help!



## hook333 (Dec 17, 2009)

Only takes a couple minutes just sign and send made easy  

Help us change our shipping laws!

http://www.rallycongress.com/tarantula-shi...arantulas-usps/


----------



## batsofchaos (Dec 17, 2009)

While I have a healthy level of doubt concerning online competitions regarding whether they have an actual impact on anything ever, I did sign it as it is well-written and I believe in this statement. Just because I don't have strong convictions that it will make any difference doesn't mean I'm not willing to sign it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

I was the second person from OHIO to sign, come on Ohioians!


----------



## ismart (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm the fourth person to sign from NY!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm the third person from Illinois to sign.


----------



## hook333 (Dec 17, 2009)

You might be right Bat but atleast it also sending letters to them. I am also looking into what I can do next and having all that support might help in the future proving that we need it changed. Thanks for supporting though!


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm the 5th to sign from Ohio! This really needs to change.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that I was about the 27th person from Yuma to sign this!  Tarantulas are a hot topic here, and I'm sure that Senator McCain will be all over this one!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea McCain!


----------

